# i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE



## Wolpe1990 (18. März 2013)

*i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
ich spiele derzeit mit der Überlegung mir oben genannten Laptop von meinem Kumpel zu kaufen...er hat ihn mir probeweise für eine Woche mitgegeben....
Habe gesern das System komplett neu aufgesetzt...und bis ich mir alles eingerichtet habe wie ich es haben wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, das der Laptop sehr heiß ist...Sofort HWMonitor geladen und auf die Temperatur geschaut... 80-88°...und das vom nichts tun...Habe nur meinen Chrome geöffnet und ein paar Programme runtergeladen, keinerlei CPU anspruchsvolle Tätigkeiten..

Heute früh als ich den Laptop anmachte war ich anfangs bei 50°... diese Temperatur kann er auch einige zeit halten...sobald der Laptop eine Weile läuft ca 3 Stunden befinden wir uns nur noch bei 75° aufwärts...
Habe zudem das Gefühl das der Lüfter unrund läuft...das Kontrollieren bzw das Ausbauen und Reinigen des Lüfters ist auch mit einem heidenaufwand verbunden... da man beim easynote ziemlich viel zerlegen muss ... 

Was ratet ihr mir? was soll ich machen? neue lüfter kostet 17 Euro ...

Danke im Vorraus für die Bemühungen!!

Gruß


----------



## dynastes (18. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Naja ... kauf ihn nicht ^^ 
Wenn unter minimalem Load bereits derartige Temperaturen entstehen, besteht keine Hoffnung, dass der Laptop unter Last stabil laufen wird. Throttling dürfte da noch das kleinste Problem bleiben. 
Sollte dein Freund einen gewissen Preis verlangen wollen, sollte er sich selbst darum kümmern, dass er ein funktionsfähiges Produkt anzubieten imstande ist. 

Was Maßnahmen von deiner Seite angeht, so würde ich erst überprüfen, wie verstaubt das Gerät ist, ich habe schon Laptops gesehen, die derart verdreckt waren, dass die Lüfter nicht mehr drehten oder aber gegen enormen Luftwiderstand anzublasen hatten. Ums Zerlegen des Gerätes wirst du ergo nicht herumkommen, was willst du auch von außen machen? Dann bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, ihn nicht zu erwerben ^^


----------



## Wolpe1990 (19. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

ok danke für den tipp aber für 350 Euro würde ich ihn mir schon gerne holen...habe mal den laptop zerlegt und gereinigt bin jetzt bei 60° es ist auch so wenn ich hochfahre dass er sofort über 40-50° ist...da muss doch was am lüfter nicht passen oder???Was solll das denn sonst sein?


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (19. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Wärmeleitpaste und Lüfter saubern - mehr kannst du nicht machen bei 'nem Laptop.


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Hey Leute,
Der Kumpel meinte, dass er 16gb Arbeitsspeicher verbaut hat...das Board ist aber nur für 8 ausgelegt... Kann das alles darauf zurückzuführen sein? ??!


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Nö, so heiß wird der RAM ja net.


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Ja aber das System muss irgendwas mit Strom versorgen, für welches es garnicht ausgelegt ist?!


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Mehr RAM brauch net zwangsläufig mehr Strom und wenn sind es nur ein par Watt, deswegen is die CPU net 30° (oder mehr) zu heiß^^


----------



## reinhardrudi (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*



Wolpe1990 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Der Kumpel meinte, dass er 16gb Arbeitsspeicher verbaut hat...das Board ist aber nur für 8 ausgelegt... Kann das alles darauf zurückzuführen sein? ??!



glaub ich auch nicht das das der grund is-aber wer weiß.bau doch einfach mal 8gb aus


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

jo werde es heute mal probieren und dann nochmal berichten  
Danke vorab! 
Wundert mich eh, dass der Ram erkannt wird, da wie schon erwähnt, laut Herstellerangabe, das Mainboard nur 8 GB unterstützt...


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Der Packardbellsupport antwortete auf mein Problem:" Die von Ihnen angegebenen sind absolut normal, hier müssen Sie sich absolut keine Sorgen machen".

Die wollten mich glaube ich bloß schnell abfertigen...Schwach...


----------



## Supeq (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Ich würde dir auch raten von dem Teil Abstand zu nehmen, zumal 350€ für dieses 2 Jahre altes Modell (mit Macken) auch kein super Schnäppchen ist.


----------



## JoKa29 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Man(n) kann ja auch mal Glück haben (RAM) ... wenn es denn stabil läuft, sei einfach froh (soviel Strom verballert der RAM auch nicht, dass es u.U. den Rest der HW so erhitzt)!

Das einige Laptops generell "Wärmeprobleme" haben, ist durchaus normal und bekannt. Gerade HP hat und hatte immer einige Modelle, wo meistens nach der Garantiezeit als erstes die Grafikeinheit hops gegangen ist. Nicht das sie wirklich defekt war, die Lötverbindungen haben sich wegen der enormen Temperaturen einfach gelöst (BGA Chips). Da hat dann das kurzzeitige erhitzen des Grafikprozessors geholfen (also eigenes privates "Reballing" mit Heißluft Pistole oder sogar offener Flamme), nachträglich wurde dann neue WLP aufgetragen (es hat Modelle gegeben - da war überhaupt keine vorhanden) und ein dünnes Kupferblech zur Wärmeableitung bzw. besseren Wärmeverteilung an die Heatpipe untergelegt. Findet man bei Suche im Internet häufig ... ebenfalls die Reparaturanleitungen. Wenn man einen Laptop nach 1-3 Jahren mal öffnet, um den Staub zu entfernen - ist man vielleicht auch geschockt, da ist dann kein Staub mehr: das sind "Klumpen", die alles verstopfen. Das da der Laptop sehr heiß wird oder sogar den Geist aufgibt - ist teilweise sogar von einigen Herstellern gewollt ... Man möge ja bitte neu kaufen und nicht reinigen oder gar reparieren ... 

Wenn der Läppi also für Dich interessant ist und Du ihn etwas "pflegst" bzw. den vorhandenen "Staub" entfernt hast - er somit etwas niedrigere Temps vorweisen kann, kannst du natürlich Freude an dem Gerät haben. Genauso gut, kann er aber auch 2 Monate später platt sein - das weiß man nie ... 
Überleg Dir das und dann entscheide Dich - abnehmen kann Dir die Entscheidung eh keiner.

Ich würde ihn derzeit auch nicht kaufen .... aber das ist relativ. Wenn ich selbst ein Gerät neu gekauft hätte und der wär knapp 2 Jahre alt mit solchen Temps - würde ich natürlich reinigen und WLP auftragen. Dann testen, wenn es besser ist - schön. Wenn nicht, dann halt damit leben oder wenn das Budget es zulässt - nen neuen kaufen.


----------



## michi121 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

hallo habe auch ein packard bell ts11hr 80°C sind vöig normall gut meiner hat ein i3 drin.

Hat das lappi eine amd oder nvidia grafik ver baut ist das völlig normal

ist bei meinem auch so mit der gt610 habe ich auch so um die 80-90°C ohne die gt 610 komme ich auch ca. 70°C mit orginal Wp weil noch garanti drauf ist


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Okay danke erstmal für die Infos...habe durch das Reinigen die Temperatur schonmal auf 50° gekriegt wenn ich zB. surfe oder so...
Schädlich ist das ja nicht für die CPU oder? Sie kann ja locker das doppelte aushalten, also sollte ich trotzallem noch ein paar Jahre (mit Pflege) meine Freude draran haben, hoff ich mal


----------



## Wolpe1990 (20. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Also.............

Habe mir gerade den Laptop von unten angeschaut, während er lief...
Dort befindent sich ein Lüftungsschlitz des Lüfters....Und was war ?! Es drehte sich kein Lüfter Normal sollte sich doch dieser sofort drehen, damit er die Heiße Luft nach aussen transportieren kann...
Ich denk etz mal Lüfter im A.... Welchen kann ich mir nun bestellen? schaff ich den Einbau selbst...also habe vorhin wieder alles zerlegt und war bis am Mainboard dran...aber ich bekomme es nur nicht ganz rauß, da manche Kabel dran sind, welche mir keinen Spielraum lassen...Was tun? Freund dem der Laptop NOCH gehört richten lassen? oder sagen:" Hey gehn 50€ runter und ich machs selbst ?

DAnke


----------



## JoKa29 (21. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Hallo Wolpe1990,

also der Lüfter muss sich nicht unbedingt sofort drehen. Erst ab einem bestimmten Wert springt er an .... daddel doch mal ne Weile und dann solltest Du ihn hören!
Wenn er dann immer noch nicht anspringt, ist er im "Eimer" oder der dementsprechende Temp.-Sensor hat den Geist aufgegeben (was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist).
Welchen bestellen? - auf jeden Fall die gleiche Größe und ich habe bei den kleinen Lüftern mit Noiseblocker gute Erfahrungen gemacht (drehen mit über 3000 U/min und sind dabei leise). Da aber nicht an 2-3 Euro sparen! Also musst / solltest Du den "alten / defekten" dann auf jeden Fall vorher ausbauen und mal effektive Größe und Stromangaben zu checken ...
Die Kabel, die Dir keinen Spielraum lassen - abziehen (vorsichtig und wenn nötig markieren - dann wirst Du das auch selbst schaffen können), dann sollte das schon gehen. Sprech doch mit Deinem Freund und schau mal, wie kooperativ er ist!

Bitte!


----------



## Wolpe1990 (21. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Danke für die Info !!!  
Haben zudem moch bemerkt, dass Garantie auf dem TEil ist... Habe alles geklärt, Paket wird morgen abgeholt und eingeschickt...
Eine Frage noch, ich habe natürlich um nach dem Lüfter zuschauen, den Laptop geöffnet  Habe dort aber keine Garantiesiegel o.ä. sehen können... Wäre hierdurch ein Garantiefall ausgeschlossen? Zudem sind die Sch..ß SChrauben bisschen abgewetzt ... Hoffe, dass das jetzt nichts beeinträchtigt im Garantiefall...

Danke vorab !


----------



## JoKa29 (22. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Gut, dass kann man nie sicher sagen - wie diverse RMA Abteilungen das handhaben. Wenn kein Siegel gebrochen ist - denke ich eher nicht, dass sie es ablehnen. Aber glauben ist nicht wissen. Warte einfach mal ab. Auf der anderen Seite muss es erlaubt sein, den Rechenknecht von Staub zu befreien, um ihm das "Atmen" zu ermöglichen ...


----------



## Wolpe1990 (22. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

Ok  

Kann es sein, dass die CPU bleibende Schäden von den hohen Temperaturen in der letzten Zeit davongetragen hat? Auch mein Freund klagte bereits vor Wochen, dass der Laptop heiß läuft, er ist aber nie auf die Idee gekommen den Lüfter zu prüfen...
Oder hält das eine CPU aus?


----------



## JoKa29 (22. März 2013)

*AW: i7 2670QM  80° beim Surfen!!?? Packard Bell Easynote TS-HR11 335 GE*

In der Regel hält sie das schon aus. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, wie lange so ein elektronisches Bauteil relativ "heiß" betrieben wird - so etwas verkürzt schon die Lebensdauer. Kühl oder halt je kühler - desto besser! Im Normalfall schaltet eine CPU aber ab bzw. regelt die Frequenz runter - wenn sie übernatürlich zu schwitzen anfängt! 
Wenn jetzt keine unnatürlichen Fehler aufgetreten sind - wird das sicher keine Schäden hinterlassen haben! Btw.: natürlich muss jetzt wieder mein Satz kommen: "glauben ist nicht wissen" (ich steck da ja jetzt auch nicht drin"), aber ich denke - die Worte werden Dein Seelenheil ein wenig beruhigt haben! Warte jetzt mal ab, bis der Schlepptop wieder retour kommt und dann schauste mal ....


----------

